# [HOW-TO] Customizing Your Carrier Banner



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

This will show you how to change the carrier text. for instance when you pull down the notification bar at the top is usually your carrier name (i.e. Verizon, Sprint, ect.) Today you will hopefully learn how to customize that to your liking.









*What you'll need;*
A framework-res.apk from the device you want to edit
A hex editor (I'll be using HxD)
A .zip manager (I use 7-zip)

*1) *Open your desired framework-res.apk (Open not extrct) in your .zip manager, and navigate to "res/xml/" drag "eri.xml to some place on your hard rive.

*2) *Open you hex editor and go to line "000001D0" (If you have issues after the tutorial try line "000001E0")










*3) * The highlighted text farthest to the right is your banner text. Highlight it, and type your desired text. Any text entered must remain within the dots. Don't type over the dots. I'll change mine to Cyanogen Mod.
**NOTE:* Some frameworks only allow for a certain number of characters in this field, i will write a tutorial on how to extend that number.

*4) * Save what you edited, and navigate back to "res/xml" in your framework-res.apk.

*5) *Take you edited "eri.xml" and place it into that directory! You don't need to save or sign the apk. Nothing. You''re done!










I'm welcome to feedback. Please let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Cool, thx! I think I could even do that. How difficult is it to put a little icon at the bottom?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the tutorial!


----------

